# (dumb question)how to tell if chicken has gone bad?



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

when i opened some chicken to cook for dinner tonight it smelled like eggs. help the slow girl out today, does this mean it's gone bad?








thanks!


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiekat* 
when i opened some chicken to cook for dinner tonight it smelled like eggs. help the slow girl out today, does this mean it's gone bad?








thanks!

Here's my motto with food:

When in doubt...throw it out.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiekat* 
when i opened some chicken to cook for dinner tonight it *smelled like eggs.* help the slow girl out today, does this mean it's gone bad?








thanks!

Raw chicken shouldnt smell like eggs. Throw it out.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I had chicken go bad once and it stunk like eggs. Chuck it!


----------

